# Summer time Employment - Reserve Officers training



## international4455 (14 Sep 2020)

Brothers and sisters its been impossible to get through with anyone at the reserve base so I put this to you. Are the forces still going forward with Full time employment during the summers during this covid period. How exactly has training been tailored overall for covid. Also please tell me how does officers training work with reserves as to what days and any information with schedule. I am trying to figure out how to balance a Civy job with being a reservist officer and then also being available for courses when they come up. What kinds of jobs do you have to balance with reserves. How do you do it. Thank you in advance


----------

